
Show HN: Visualization of Indian road accidents data and other statistics - mastercoder82
https://mastercoder82.github.io/road-facts/index.html
======
allpratik
Good visualization but it would had made better sense if we can co-relate
multiple parameters at once. Plus, for things like road lanes, i.e., single
lane or double lane, etc .. it will be better to explain them in one sentence
somewhere on the page.

Though It displayed that if we had multiple lanes roads atleast for all
"national" highways then number of accidents will fall dramatically.

~~~
mastercoder82
Thanks for the feedback! Yes, co-relation among parameters would be useful. I
am thinking through it.

